# ENCHANTED CREATION NOR CAL



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

More info to come. Still working out the details for a hop!!! If anyone wants to donate to the hop pot, pm me and we can work it out!!! :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Sep 4 2008, 08:51 PM~11522333
> *
> *


You think you gonna make it this year?? Get me your date so I can request it off!!!!


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

You know THE BAY AREA BOSSES will be there to support yall


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Sep 5 2008, 11:49 AM~11526891
> *You know THE BAY AREA BOSSES will be there to support yall
> *


Thanks pimpin!!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

TTT!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 4 2008, 08:45 PM~11522270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good early start :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

I have a couple people who are interested in sponsoring the hop!! So if anyone else is, just let me know, thanks!!! :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

you know Lifes Finest always suports the toy drives! alot of the cars are down for next year right now, but i will get the club out there.


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Sep 6 2008, 11:39 PM~11538564
> *you know Lifes Finest always suports the toy drives! alot of the cars are down for next year right now, but i will get the club out there.
> *


i know I can always count on my boys from Lifes Finest!!!! Thanks JR. :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Take her to the top!!!


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

To the damn Top!!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 6 2008, 11:23 PM~11538504
> *I have a couple people who are interested in sponsoring the hop!! So if anyone else is, just let me know, thanks!!! :biggrin:
> *


we will come and hop money or not :0 will hop for burgers :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 13 2008, 08:14 AM~11592365
> *we will come and hop money or not  :0 will hop for burgers :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 15 2008, 09:25 AM~11605805
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Whats up pimp!!!


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Back to the top!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 15 2008, 09:25 AM~11605805
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Have not seen you in awhile ......


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

To the mofo top!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 18 2008, 08:22 PM~11640819
> *To the mofo top!!
> *


x100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Still looking for sponsors!!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 19 2008, 09:28 AM~11643817
> *Still looking for sponsors!!!
> *


Hit up the upholstery shop on mission .... everyone uses them and they can advertise so more people go there ..... Just a thought ....

I think they are called Hayward Auto and Marine .... they are across from the 99cent store on mission ......


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

is sam kickin in on the buy one get one free ,or the burger fries and a coke for 5 bucks ?


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 21 2008, 12:11 AM~11655876
> *is sam kickin in on the buy one get one free ,or the burger fries and a coke for 5 bucks ?
> *


Im waiting for a call back from him. I was told last night due to the neighbors, we cant hop past 10pm. Which we dont normally do, but we got to try and make sure we get the hop started as early as possible.


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

ttt


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTMFT :0


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 21 2008, 10:19 AM~11657167
> *Im waiting for a call back from him. I was told last night due to the neighbors, we cant hop past 10pm. Which we dont normally do, but we got to try and make sure we get the hop started as early as possible.
> *


no one asked what was the time the hop was going to be i only asked about the cheap burgers :0


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Sep 25 2008, 06:52 PM~11700782
> *
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

sup homies.... we are also working on having a raffle this year and all the proceeds will go to the kids. we will keep you guys posted on the raffle :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Bump!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

To The Top!!!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Sep 26 2008, 10:13 AM~11706729
> *sup homies.... we are also working on having a raffle this year and all the proceeds will go to the kids. we will keep you guys posted on the raffle  :biggrin:
> *



details on the raffle will be up by monday


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 1 2008, 12:26 PM~11750545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 1 2008, 09:45 PM~11756769
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Fuck where are my enchanted brothers at on this page.. Is it only me and you shane trying to keep this topic at the top???????????? :angry: :angry:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 1 2008, 10:48 PM~11756783
> *Fuck where are my enchanted brothers at on this page.. Is it only me and you shane trying to keep this topic at the top???????????? :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## FIJIRIDE (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 1 2008, 12:26 PM~11750545
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## FIJIRIDE (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 1 2008, 10:48 PM~11756783
> *Fuck where are my enchanted brothers at on this page.. Is it only me and you shane trying to keep this topic at the top???????????? :angry:  :angry:
> *


Whatws happening brothers!!! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIJIRIDE_@Oct 2 2008, 05:06 AM~11757745
> *Whatws happening brothers!!! :biggrin:
> *




RRRRAAAAANNNNDDDYYYYY you made it to our toy drive page :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIJIRIDE_@Oct 2 2008, 06:06 AM~11757745
> *Whatws happening brothers!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

TTT for a good, positive event!


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 2 2008, 09:36 AM~11759046
> *TTT for a good, positive event!
> *


Whats up El Volo????? Man where have you been?? :biggrin: Its good to see your still around!!!


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

What's up Shane!?!? :wave: 

Yeah, I'm still around... you know me... lowriding for life!  

How's that Rivi coming along?


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 2 2008, 10:36 AM~11759562
> *What's up Shane!?!?  :wave:
> 
> Yeah, I'm still around... you know me... lowriding for life!
> ...


Its me!!! The Rivi.......Well its still down, but im working on my 78 Lincoln!! When you comin back up North and take some pics of Sams???? You should come up for the Toy Drive!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

So I got some donations today for the Raffle. I have a set of 6.5 Quantum Audio Mids from

Car Audio Warehouse
510-317-9000
16910 E. 14th Street
San Leandro Ca. 94578
Ask for John, Ive been doing business with him for over 10 years!!! Let him know that Shane sent you!!!

I also got a free 4 wheel Alignment from 

Big O Tires 
510-351-5022
2201 Washington Avenue
San Leandro Ca. 94577
Ask for Mario, let him know you know Shane!!!!He works on Lowriders.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 2 2008, 06:31 PM~11764165
> *So I got some donations today for the Raffle. I have a set of 6.5 Quantum Audio Mids from
> 
> Car Audio Warehouse
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Upper!!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

bump bump


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

to the top for a great cause!!!!!!!!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 2 2008, 07:31 PM~11764165
> *So I got some donations today for the Raffle. I have a set of 6.5 Quantum Audio Mids from
> 
> Car Audio Warehouse
> ...


John is good people ....


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 3 2008, 10:03 AM~11769116
> *John is good people ....
> *


He is very good people!!!! He has always been good to me. I blew up two amps in one day and he warrantied them both for me!!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Back to the top!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Alittle more info on our raffle......

*
A SPECIAL THANKS TO..........*













:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

you know i'll be there!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 3 2008, 06:17 PM~11773525
> *you know i'll be there!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: are you bringing the cadi out for the hop???


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 3 2008, 06:16 PM~11773510
> *Alittle more info on our raffle......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 3 2008, 07:16 PM~11773510
> *Alittle more info on our raffle......
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Bump bitty bump bump.......


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 4 2008, 09:00 AM~11776543
> *Bump bitty bump bump.......
> *


Skiggitty skatt, bumpedy bump bump, doodley do do....do!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 3 2008, 07:16 PM~11773510
> *Alittle more info on our raffle......
> 
> 
> ...


they gunna look sweet on my new drop


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 4 2008, 10:36 AM~11776996
> *they gunna look sweet on my new drop
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 you got a drop?????


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin: 64 cutlass


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 4 2008, 11:30 AM~11777308
> *:biggrin: 64 cutlass
> *


Pics or it aint true!!! LOL :biggrin: Damn, when did you get that??


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/cto/864104709.html


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 4 2008, 11:30 AM~11777308
> *:biggrin: 64 cutlass
> *


Got the pic, looks real nice!!!! What you got planned for it?? If you need stripping, just let me know...and tell Jake Im getting to him!!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 4 2008, 12:14 PM~11777535
> *Got the pic, looks real nice!!!! What you got planned for it?? If you need stripping, just let me know...and tell Jake Im getting to him!!!!
> *


no time soon i think its going frame off


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 4 2008, 12:14 PM~11777530
> *http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/cto/864104709.html
> *


Why did it have a salvage title??


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 4 2008, 12:15 PM~11777542
> *no time soon i think its going frame off
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Do you still have the 41??


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 4 2008, 12:16 PM~11777553
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Do you still have the 41??
> *


sold :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 4 2008, 12:16 PM~11777546
> *Why did it have a salvage title??
> *


no clue


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 4 2008, 01:40 PM~11777944
> *sold :0
> *


 :0


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 4 2008, 01:40 PM~11777944
> *sold :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Well its back to the top for this topic!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 6 2008, 08:19 AM~11791053
> *Well its back to the top for this topic!!
> *


x2


----------



## denchantedone (Oct 20, 2006)

You know I will come out to support. But what about lowering the price of the burgers for the night??? Tell Sam that Trouble #2 told him to.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TO THE MOFO TOP


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 7 2008, 05:19 AM~11799944
> *TO THE MOFO TOP
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

ILL ROLL OUT THERE HOPEFULLY MY BAGS WILL BE ON


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Oct 7 2008, 12:15 PM~11802653
> *ILL ROLL OUT THERE HOPEFULLY MY BAGS WILL BE ON
> *


Bags????? :twak:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 7 2008, 12:30 PM~11803386
> *Bags????? :twak:
> *


i dont like it either but im putting it on my daily plus i got it for real cheap thats why im doing bags on the lincoln the monte is already for hydraulics


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 7 2008, 01:30 PM~11803386
> *Bags????? :twak:
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## FIJIRIDE (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 7 2008, 02:22 PM~11803795
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 :rant:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIJIRIDE_@Oct 7 2008, 08:32 PM~11807988
> *:rant:
> *


 :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :loco:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 8 2008, 09:09 AM~11811665
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FIJIRIDE (May 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

To the Moon Alice!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FIJIRIDE (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 8 2008, 10:48 PM~11819121
> *To the Moon Alice!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Raffle info........... :biggrin: 

We will have a few different raffles at the toy drive but here is the info on the first raffle.

Charlie over at Wire Wheels King in Campbell had donated a set of 100 spoke Wire Wheel Kings these are quality Stainless Steel Wire Wheels, tickets will be 20.00 each or 2 for 30.00 all proceeds will be going to the Cancer fund from Enchanted creation and Wire Wheel King in Chago's name :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Good luck to all that enter


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

lets keep this topic at the top


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 10 2008, 11:24 AM~11831349
> *lets keep this topic at the top
> *


:yes:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 10 2008, 10:52 AM~11831598
> *:yes:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## FIJIRIDE (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 10 2008, 09:33 AM~11830503
> *Raffle info........... :biggrin:
> 
> We will have a few different raffles at the toy drive but here is the info on the first raffle.
> ...


 uffin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

ENCHANTED :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 11 2008, 09:58 AM~11837672
> *ENCHANTED  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 10 2008, 09:33 AM~11830503
> *Raffle info........... :biggrin:
> 
> We will have a few different raffles at the toy drive but here is the info on the first raffle.
> ...


IN HIS HONOR "CHAGO'S DREAM" WILL BE THERE!!!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 11 2008, 05:10 PM~11839975
> *IN HIS HONOR "CHAGO'S DREAM" WILL BE THERE!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 11 2008, 06:10 PM~11839975
> *IN HIS HONOR "CHAGO'S DREAM" WILL BE THERE!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 11 2008, 06:10 PM~11839975
> *IN HIS HONOR "CHAGO'S DREAM" WILL BE THERE!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I got your voice mail bro, Ill hit you up tonite!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Can't Wait !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 13 2008, 07:52 AM~11848483
> *Can't Wait !!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Good Morning Everyone!!! Back to the top!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

to the top :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 14 2008, 11:42 AM~11858858
> *to the top  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*ALL THE WAY TO THE TOP !!!!*


----------



## FIJIRIDE (May 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

bitty bitty bump bump :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 15 2008, 07:36 AM~11868274
> *bitty bitty bump bump :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

if there is going to be money in the hop pm me i will like to go out to play!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 13 2008, 08:14 AM~11592365
> *we will come and hop money or not  :0 will hop for burgers :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Oct 15 2008, 11:54 AM~11870537
> *if there is going to be money in the hop pm me i will like to go out to play!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: COME ON DOWN


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 15 2008, 07:36 AM~11868274
> *bitty bitty bump bump :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Oh shit sounds like Selena :roflmao:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

how much money single & double or winer takes it all we got single street cars ready double street car ready one more double pump radicl for them big boyzzzzzzzzzz to play with money talks :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Oct 15 2008, 10:01 PM~11876994
> *how  much money single & double or winer takes it all we got single street cars ready double street car ready one more double pump radicl for them big boyzzzzzzzzzz to play with  money talks  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 just leave the stuck ones at home im sure some one will nose up


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 15 2008, 10:06 PM~11877057
> *just leave the stuck ones at home  im sure some one will nose up
> *


ooooooooooya we will be smashing the bumper up and cuming down non of that geting stuck shit see you there buddy we are going to get are money no problemooooooooo :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Oct 15 2008, 10:17 PM~11877175
> *ooooooooooya  we will be smashing the bumper up and cuming down non of that geting stuck shit see you there buddy we are going to get are money no problemooooooooo  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Oct 15 2008, 09:17 PM~11877175
> *ooooooooooya  we will be smashing the bumper up and cuming down non of that geting stuck shit see you there buddy we are going to get are money no problemooooooooo  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Oct 15 2008, 10:17 PM~11877175
> *ooooooooooya  we will be smashing the bumper up and cuming down non of that geting stuck shit see you there buddy we are going to get are money no problemooooooooo  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


I dont have total figure yet. I havent got a for sure sponsor for the hop!! Sill working on them!! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 16 2008, 07:51 AM~11880111
> *I dont have total figure yet. I havent got a for sure sponsor for the hop!! Sill working on them!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 16 2008, 08:51 AM~11880111
> *I dont have total figure yet. I havent got a for sure sponsor for the hop!! Sill working on them!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 16 2008, 09:12 AM~11880899
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

JUST DIPPIN CC


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Oct 16 2008, 12:16 PM~11882187
> *JUST DIPPIN CC
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 16 2008, 12:39 PM~11882376
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Oct 16 2008, 01:12 PM~11882723
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What's going on bro? You making it out for the toy drive?


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

YA ME & ABOUT 4 car to play with try to get some hopps lined up you know jus tryinng to have funnn !!!!!!!!!!! just dippin cc


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 16 2008, 11:36 AM~11881833
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Oct 16 2008, 01:30 PM~11882928
> *YA ME  & ABOUT 4 car to play with try to get some hopps lined up you know jus tryinng to have funnn !!!!!!!!!!! just dippin cc
> *


All good homie ... see you out there .....


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 16 2008, 01:35 PM~11882989
> *All good homie ... see you out there .....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

back to the top


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 17 2008, 02:21 PM~11895583
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 16 2008, 01:35 PM~11882989
> *All good homie ... see you out there .....
> *


see the 559 homies there


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

much lov homies FROM JUST DIPPIN CAR CLUB TO THE CLUBS OUT THERE DOING THE DAM THANG :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Oct 17 2008, 05:32 PM~11898032
> *much lov homies FROM JUST DIPPIN CAR CLUB  TO THE CLUBS OUT THERE DOING THE DAM THANG :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 17 2008, 11:27 PM~11901529
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

So were still looking for sponsors for the hop!!!!!!!! If anyone is interested, let me know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

AAAAAAAAAA


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Oct 18 2008, 11:38 AM~11903473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: Wanna sponsor the hop??????


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 18 2008, 03:48 PM~11904519
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin: Wanna sponsor the hop??????
> *


i cant go win my own money :nono: :nono: :rofl: :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Oct 18 2008, 04:48 PM~11904826
> *i cant go win my own money  :nono:  :nono:  :rofl:  :wave:  :cheesy:
> *


you have a slim chance of beating jen and the impala :0


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 18 2008, 06:11 PM~11905316
> *you have a slim chance of beating jen and the impala :0
> *


: :worship: :worship: :worship: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Oct 18 2008, 09:49 PM~11907001
> *hope he's hitting 75+ on a 36inch lock up in the back on a single pump 8 batteries  street car:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


get it right jen is a she  :0


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 18 2008, 09:53 PM~11907019
> *get it right  jen is a she  :0
> *


she he same shit !!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Oct 18 2008, 09:56 PM~11907032
> *she he same shit !!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


bring the car and a toy for the kids


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

[/img]


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

we dont have a single :angry:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Oct 18 2008, 04:48 PM~11904826
> *i cant go win my own money  :nono:  :nono:  :rofl:  :wave:  :cheesy:
> *


Why not, the other guys have!!!!!! Tom and Tim have both put money down for the hop!!!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 19 2008, 11:59 AM~11909967
> *Why not, the other guys have!!!!!! Tom and Tim have both put money down for the hop!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: WE ARE HOPPING TO BRING PEOPLE !THE MORE PEOPLE THE MORE TOYS FOR THE KIDS :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 19 2008, 02:31 PM~11910705
> *:thumbsup: WE ARE HOPPING TO BRING PEOPLE !THE MORE PEOPLE THE MORE TOYS FOR THE KIDS  :biggrin:
> *


Tim, I never doubt why you do what you do!!!! Your a stand up dude!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I know if I didnt have a dime for the winners, you'd still be there and Tom would be right there to do the damn thing!!!! You guys show what its all about!!!!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 19 2008, 03:39 PM~11911018
> *Tim, I never doubt why you do what you do!!!! Your a stand up dude!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I know if I didnt have a dime for the winners, you'd still be there and Tom would be right there to do the damn thing!!!! You guys show what its all about!!!!!!
> *


its all good you know i put in regardless if we are hopping or not whats the entry fee this year $30.00 ?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

all let jen tell it like it is :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

-


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Oct 19 2008, 09:56 PM~11914429
> *I’ll tell it like it is; to avoid a loss she changes classes to avoid the competition to take an easy win.  :dunno:
> 
> It’s not a win unless it is earned
> ...


blah blah blah i put her where i feel the car is working best with her switch skills go fix you fender :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 19 2008, 03:39 PM~11911018
> *Tim, I never doubt why you do what you do!!!! Your a stand up dude!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I know if I didnt have a dime for the winners, you'd still be there and Tom would be right there to do the damn thing!!!! You guys show what its all about!!!!!!
> *


man i been forgoten already


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 20 2008, 08:37 AM~11916825
> *man i been forgoten already
> *


I can barely remember the last time I saw your car!!!! :0 I didnt make it to KOS this year, sorry bro.

BUt he has a point, i know Jimmy would put tit down for the cause!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

--


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Oct 20 2008, 01:04 PM~11919397
> *Do you also put her in different relationships to help her get ahead too   :nono:
> 
> Don't worry about the fender, worry about how many inches are under the wheel to the ground while hopping  :dunno:
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

To the top!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 21 2008, 08:22 AM~11928511
> *To the top!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x100


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 20 2008, 08:00 AM~11916478
> *blah blah blah  i put her where i feel the car is working best  with her switch skills  go fix you fender :biggrin:
> *


who is this gurl he keeps talking about and what car doze she have that is her's :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

page 3 wtf??????????????? come on fellas lets keep this at the top :biggrin:


----------



## FIJIRIDE (May 1, 2006)

Look what I found...


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

....


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

--


----------



## *MiSS 63 H0PPER* (Apr 12, 2008)

AW! THANKS NELSON=] :biggrin:


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

Can't turn a hoe into a house wife.







Yaeh I said it fuck it if you don't like it..


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Oct 23 2008, 09:06 PM~11957380
> *Can't turn a hoe into a house wife.
> Yaeh I said it fuck it if you don't like it..
> *


 :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

ttt


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

....


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Oct 23 2008, 08:06 PM~11957380
> *Can't turn a hoe into a house wife.
> Yaeh I said it fuck it if you don't like it..
> *


THATS REAL AS FUCK HOMIE :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttmft


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 24 2008, 09:02 AM~11961508
> *ttmft
> *


x2


----------



## *MiSS 63 H0PPER* (Apr 12, 2008)

LMFAO!
WHAT LIL KIDS HUH??
HELLA TUFF TYPIN!!


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

:0


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

Everyone please clean-up and remove negative comments even the happy faces and frowns that pertain to Tim, Jennifer and Me.

Keep this topic to it's main purpose the Toy drive


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Oct 24 2008, 09:05 PM~11967884
> *Everyone please clean-up and remove negative comments even the happy faces and frowns that pertain to Tim, Jennifer and Me.
> 
> Keep this topic to it's main purpose the Toy drive
> *


Thanks Tom!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 24 2008, 10:53 PM~11968928
> *Thanks Tom!!!! :biggrin:
> *


x2 thanks bro


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

thmft :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Back up to the top!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## FIJIRIDE (May 1, 2006)

TTMFT!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIJIRIDE_@Oct 27 2008, 06:40 AM~11982758
> *TTMFT!!
> *


x100


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Back to the top!!!


----------



## FIJIRIDE (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 27 2008, 11:00 AM~11984213
> *Back to the top!!!
> *


x100


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttmft :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 28 2008, 07:27 AM~11993106
> *ttmft :biggrin:
> *


Thats it, tomorrow Im getting up at 5 in da morning to bump this before you do!!!! hahahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 28 2008, 07:59 AM~11993917
> *Thats it, tomorrow Im getting up at 5 in da morning to bump this before you do!!!! hahahahahaha :biggrin:
> *




hahahahha its not gonna happen lol......


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 28 2008, 09:54 AM~11994460
> *hahahahha its not gonna happen lol......
> *


Oh its gonna happen!!! You just sit back and watch!!! ahaha


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 28 2008, 08:57 AM~11994482
> *Oh its gonna happen!!! You just sit back and watch!!! ahaha
> *


coo coo coo i will just have to bump it around 2 or 3 than.................. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 28 2008, 10:00 AM~11994510
> *coo coo coo i will just have to bump it around 2 or 3 than.................. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


heheheheehehhahahahahahahaheheheehehehehehahahahahahahaherhehehehehehahahahaheheehehehehahahah :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 28 2008, 09:01 AM~11994528
> *heheheheehehhahahahahahahaheheheehehehehehahahahahahahaherhehehehehehahahahaheheehehehehahahah :biggrin:
> *


hahahahahaha wake up when ever you like big pimpin............ its 1:40 am and i bumped the topic for this morning beat that


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

WHAT TIME IS DA HOP? :biggrin:


----------



## FIJIRIDE (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Oct 29 2008, 03:17 PM~12008069
> *WHAT TIME IS DA HOP? :biggrin:
> *


THAT IS A VERY GOOD QUESTION!!! :scrutinize:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIJIRIDE_@Oct 29 2008, 08:51 PM~12011296
> *THAT IS A VERY GOOD QUESTION!!! :scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Oct 29 2008, 03:17 PM~12008069
> *WHAT TIME IS DA HOP? :biggrin:
> *


why you want to be there to get a good seat to watch?


----------



## FIJIRIDE (May 1, 2006)

TTMFT!!!


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Oct 29 2008, 03:17 PM~12008069
> *WHAT TIME IS DA HOP? :biggrin:
> *


The Hop Should Start between 7 and 730. But I know how hoppers run late all the time!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIJIRIDE_@Oct 30 2008, 08:37 AM~12014336
> *TTMFT!!!
> *


Yay, you beet Rolo to the punch!!!! What it dew Randy??


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 30 2008, 08:16 AM~12014655
> *Yay, you beet Rolo to the punch!!!! What it dew Randy??
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats only because i dont feel good today and didnt want to get out of bed


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

*TTT FOR*


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

early morning bump


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 31 2008, 01:11 AM~12023045
> *early morning bump
> *


Damn, you beat me again!!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Oct 31 2008, 11:21 PM~12031420
> *Damn, you beat me again!!!!
> *


and i beat you again


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 1 2008, 07:32 AM~12032009
> *and i beat you again
> *


Oh snap!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 1 2008, 08:10 AM~12032310
> *Oh snap!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you mind as well just give up....


----------



## FIJIRIDE (May 1, 2006)

TTMFT!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

bump bitty bump bump!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 2 2008, 06:30 AM~12037801
> *bump bitty bump bump!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 30 2008, 11:31 AM~12015936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Bump city!!!


----------



## FIJIRIDE (May 1, 2006)

ENCHANTED FOR LIFE!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIJIRIDE_@Nov 2 2008, 07:30 PM~12042563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FIJIRIDE (May 1, 2006)

ttt


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIJIRIDE_@Nov 3 2008, 06:33 AM~12045210
> *ttt
> *


at least someone can beat me to it :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 3 2008, 08:34 AM~12045577
> *at least someone can beat me to it :biggrin:
> *


Damnit!!!! hahahahahahahaah


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 2 2008, 10:03 PM~12043528
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

To The Top........Yay!!!!! Im the first one this time!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 4 2008, 06:37 AM~12055524
> *To The Top........Yay!!!!! Im the first one this time!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



I let you haveit today. I wanted you to feel special :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 4 2008, 08:36 AM~12055898
> *I let you haveit today. I wanted you to feel special :biggrin:
> *


Oh like that!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 4 2008, 07:39 AM~12055533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 4 2008, 09:00 AM~12056630
> *Oh like that!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



yup just like that lol.......


----------



## FIJIRIDE (May 1, 2006)

TO THE TOP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FIJIRIDE (May 1, 2006)

TTMFT!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIJIRIDE_@Nov 5 2008, 11:19 PM~12078033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x100


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 7 2008, 07:49 AM~12088632
> *ttt :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 7 2008, 10:51 AM~12090119
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave: CAN I GO?


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Nov 8 2008, 05:04 PM~12100417
> *TTT
> *


x2, Thanks Bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## FIJIRIDE (May 1, 2006)

TTMFT!!!


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIJIRIDE_@Nov 9 2008, 10:20 AM~12104605
> *TTMFT!!!
> *


X510 :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt less than a month left :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

I talked to Sam Last night, he agreed to do the *FREE HAMBURGER FOR DONATING A TOY* as long as the person donates a toy valued at $10 or more!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 11 2008, 09:04 AM~12123075
> *I talked to Sam Last night, he agreed to do the FREE HAMBURGER FOR DONATING A TOY as long as the person donates a toy valued at $10 or more!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH ..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 12 2008, 08:42 AM~12134056
> *TTMFT
> *


x2


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt for the morning crew......


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 13 2008, 07:45 AM~12143913
> *ttt for the morning crew......
> *


What it dew pimp? I kinda miss the drama, it was keepin our topic alive!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTMFT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Back o the top, about 3 weeks away!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

*morning bump!!!!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Oct 3 2008, 06:16 PM~11773510
> *Alittle more info on our raffle......
> AGAIN THANK YOU VERY MUCH CHARLIE AND WIRE WHEEL KING FAMILY.....
> 
> TICKETS WILL BE 20.00 FOR 1 OR 2 FOR 30.00 AND 15.00 FOR EACH TICKET THERE AFTER.........*


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

*TO
THE
MUTHAFUCKIN
TOP!*


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Nov 14 2008, 12:33 PM~12157111
> *TO
> THE
> MUTHAFUCKIN
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 14 2008, 01:32 PM~12158163
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Bacl to the top!!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 14 2008, 09:37 AM~12155355
> *AGAIN THANK YOU VERY MUCH CHARLIE AND WIRE WHEEL KING FAMILY.....</span>
> 
> TICKETS WILL BE 20.00 FOR 1 OR 2 FOR 30.00 AND 15.00 FOR EACH TICKET THERE AFTER.........
> *


 :0 
:biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Back to the top!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

BITTY BITTY BUMP BUMP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 13 2008, 12:18 PM~12145667
> *What it dew pimp? I kinda miss the drama, it was keepin our topic alive!!
> *



Just say the word :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Nov 18 2008, 10:50 AM~12190608
> *Just say the word  :biggrin:
> *


Hahahahahah!!!!! Funny!! No need to get more shit going. Did you get my PM??


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 18 2008, 09:58 AM~12190678
> *Hahahahahah!!!!! Funny!! No need to get more shit going. Did you get my PM??
> *


What's good shane....you wanna jumper for the toy drive I might be able to get 1 cheap let me know


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by upncomin6_@Nov 18 2008, 12:58 PM~12192368
> *What's good shane....you wanna jumper for the toy drive I might be able to get 1 cheap let me know
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 that would be coo :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: what up Daniel


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by upncomin6_@Nov 18 2008, 01:58 PM~12192368
> *What's good shane....you wanna jumper for the toy drive I might be able to get 1 cheap let me know
> *


Check your inbox!!! :biggrin:


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 18 2008, 12:59 PM~12192382
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0 that would be coo :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: what up Daniel
> *


nothin much jus runnin around....whats goin on i thought i seen you at the show


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by upncomin6_@Nov 18 2008, 01:56 PM~12192899
> *nothin much jus runnin around....whats goin on i thought i seen you at the show
> *


ya i was there bro.. you should of came and said whats up :biggrin:


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 18 2008, 02:42 PM~12193333
> *ya i was there bro.. you should of came and said whats up :biggrin:
> *


Well I wasn't sure if it was u...but I know u got kids too if u need a jumper for birthdays let me know


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by upncomin6_@Nov 18 2008, 08:45 PM~12197091
> *Well I wasn't sure if it was u...but I know u got kids too if u need a jumper for birthdays let me know
> *


IT MY DAUGHTERS BIRTHDAY THIS SATURDAY AND WE HAVING A PARTY WHAT YOU CHARGING ME???? HIT ME UP ON PM.... :biggrin: 















TTMFT FOR THE TOY DRIVE..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Back to the top!!!


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 19 2008, 09:09 AM~12200544
> *IT MY DAUGHTERS BIRTHDAY THIS SATURDAY AND WE HAVING A PARTY WHAT YOU CHARGING ME???? HIT ME UP ON PM.... :biggrin:
> TTMFT FOR THE TOY DRIVE..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


any1 else? :biggrin: i have them for cheap.  doin it for the kids....you know T&W has all your needs from jumpers to bumper checking







:thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 18 2008, 11:58 AM~12190678
> *Hahahahahah!!!!! Funny!! No need to get more shit going. Did you get my PM??
> *


Nope I did not get your PM?


Who's hoppin uffin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

*ALSO I JUST SPOKE WITH MARK... AND IMPALAS MAGAZINE WILL ALSO BE THERE *


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 19 2008, 04:25 PM~12204226
> *
> A VERY BIG THANKS TO CHARLIE AND LENNY AT WIRE WHEEL KING FOR THEIR DONATION..............     *


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

T.T.T FOR THE HOMIES


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Nov 19 2008, 07:12 PM~12205795
> *T.T.T FOR THE HOMIES
> *


THANKS BRO.... ARE YOU GOING TO MAKE IT OUT????? MAKE SURE TO GET IN ON THE RAFFLE FOR THE WHEELS


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

those wheels are gonna look nice on my car! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Nov 19 2008, 07:46 PM~12206162
> *those wheels are gonna look nice on my car!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Nov 19 2008, 08:46 PM~12206162
> *those wheels are gonna look nice on my car!  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :0 


:biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 19 2008, 07:00 PM~12205107
> *
> A VERY BIG THANKS TO CHARLIE AND LENNY AT WIRE WHEEL KING FOR THEIR DONATION..............
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: X2


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 20 2008, 09:14 PM~12216981
> *TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X100 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

When we roll, we roll to the top
we be ridin, we be ridin non stop!!

Dont ask, just in a goofy ass mood today!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 21 2008, 09:10 AM~12220558
> *When we roll, we roll to the top
> we be ridin, we be ridin non stop!!
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

OK HERE ARE TEH HOP RULES, THEY ARE THE SAME AS THE STREET LOW SHOW.

DOUBLE PUMP - 40"
SINGLE PUMP - 36"

CARS MUST LOOK LIKE CARS!! YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN!

I ALSO TALKED TO ONE OF THE SPONSORS, I HAVE $250 IN THE POT SO FAR, I WILL GUARANTEE THAT THERE IS AT LEAST $500!! $250 A CLASS.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 21 2008, 12:49 PM~12221916
> *OK HERE ARE TEH HOP RULES, THEY ARE THE SAME AS THE STREET LOW SHOW.
> 
> DOUBLE PUMP - 40"
> ...


how many make a class? I guess ill just have to call out the winner since i lock up higher


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 21 2008, 01:53 PM~12223022
> *how many make a class? I guess ill just have to call out the winner since i lock up higher
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 21 2008, 02:53 PM~12223022
> *how many make a class? I guess ill just have to call out the winner since i lock up higher
> *


Two make a class!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 21 2008, 01:59 PM~12223073
> *Two make a class!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 19 2008, 08:00 PM~12205107
> *
> A VERY BIG THANKS TO CHARLIE AND LENNY AT WIRE WHEEL KING FOR THEIR DONATION..............
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *You guy's are very welcome.*


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

Rolo call me when u get a chance


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by upncomin6_@Nov 21 2008, 11:05 PM~12227460
> *Rolo call me when u get a chance
> *


I just called and left you a message :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

ttt


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Nov 22 2008, 10:05 PM~12233314
> *ttt
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

x4 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

ttt


----------



## FIJIRIDE (May 1, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIJIRIDE_@Nov 24 2008, 06:54 AM~12240971
> *ttt
> *


Good Morning Everyone!!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 24 2008, 11:07 AM~12242144
> *Good Morning Everyone!!!
> *


*
Good morning Shane 


ttt
*


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Bitty Bitty Bump Bump!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Nov 24 2008, 10:18 AM~12242229
> *
> Good morning Shane
> ttt
> ...


Good morning Charlie!! Rolo will be bringing my Adapters down, let me know how much to drill them out to 5 on 5. Thanks bro!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 24 2008, 12:05 PM~12242572
> *Good morning Charlie!! Rolo will be bringing my Adapters down, let me know how much to drill them out to 5 on 5. Thanks bro!!
> *


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Nov 24 2008, 11:13 AM~12242622
> *
> *


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

*ttt*


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Nov 25 2008, 07:56 AM~12252575
> *ttt
> *


x100 :biggrin:


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

*to the top*


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Just a couple of weeks away!!!


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 25 2008, 04:03 PM~12255780
> *Just a couple of weeks away!!!
> *


*
actually 1 week and 4 days to be exact  *


----------



## FIJIRIDE (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Nov 25 2008, 07:10 PM~12258001
> *
> actually 1 week and 4 days to be exact
> *


Its not like Charlie is counting or anything??? :dunno:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIJIRIDE_@Nov 25 2008, 07:57 PM~12259429
> *Its not like Charlie is counting or anything???  :dunno:
> *


yes he is he is very excited...


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## lafalda (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lafalda_@Nov 26 2008, 07:11 PM~12269200
> *
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: sorry hoime but if you look at the date its the same day as ours. :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Take it to the top!!!


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

TTT....what's goin on shane and rolo.... 2nd page :nono: :nono:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by upncomin6_@Nov 28 2008, 11:26 PM~12286257
> *TTT....what's goin on shane and rolo.... 2nd page :nono:  :nono:
> *


I guess were slippin!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by upncomin6_@Nov 28 2008, 10:26 PM~12286257
> *TTT....what's goin on shane and rolo.... 2nd page :nono:  :nono:
> *


   back to the top


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

Charlie from Wire Wheel King in Campbell CA is one of our sponsors this year. He donated a set off 100 spoke wire wheels 100% built in Campbell....
More info on this raffle will be posted very soon so keep checking back


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Nov 28 2008, 10:37 PM~12286321
> *Charlie from Wire Wheel King in Campbell CA is one of our sponsors this year. He donated a set off 100 spoke wire wheels 100% built in Campbell....
> More info on this raffle will be posted very soon so keep checking back
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: all info is already posted Charlie


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

BAY AREA BOSSES AND BLVD KINGS HAVE HOOKED UP WITH PICAZZO ENT, SEAN G PRODUCTIONS, MONSTER ENERGY DRINKS AND FIRST AND TEN ENTERTAINMENT
TO BRING THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY TOGETHER FOR A POSITIVE EVENT !!!

Bring a ToY and Get in for free or pay just 10 dollars at the door !!! We will be having free food for everyone who pays 10 dollars or brings a new unwrapped toy.. we will also have reserved parking for anyone wishing to bring out their Low Low !!! :thumbsup:

Live performances by some of the Bay Area's artist and lots of good times lets do it ya'll for the kids and for all of to get together and have a good time !!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

A quik note, there will also be a kids Jumper there!!! So lets make this about the kids and bring em out!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 30 2008, 10:25 AM~12294249
> *A quik note, there will also be a kids Jumper there!!! So lets make this about the kids and bring em out!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

ill be there :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Long's Drugs Parking Lot
186 El Camino Real 
South San Francisco Ca 94080

Come Join us for our 2nd annual ToY Drive.
This Event is sponsored by Monster Energy Drinks, The Red Zone, Toys for Tots, Sean G Productions, 49ers Cheerleaders, 1st and 10 Entertainment, Picazzo Ent and of Course the BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS Car Clubs...

We will have trophies, Snacks, Music, Santa clause, FREE Monster Energy Drinks, Competitions, Many cars on display, live preformances and raffles every 30 minutes !!
This is an event you do not want to miss with radio station coverage and photographers coverage !!!
*

***** COME ON EVERYONE SUPPORT THE WESTBAY TOY DRIVES TOO ******
[/b][/quote]


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Back to the top!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

so what time is the hop?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Nov 30 2008, 11:25 AM~12294249
> *A quik note, there will also be a kids Jumper there!!! So lets make this about the kids and bring em out!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


*Sorry guys, but due to insurance reasons and location, we cant have the kids jumper!!!!! We are very sorry!!!!*


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

I just checked the forcast, and it looks clear for Saturday!! :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Dec 1 2008, 12:10 PM~12302277
> *so what time is the hop?
> *


 :werd:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 1 2008, 01:26 PM~12302882
> *Sorry guys, but due to insurance reasons and location, we cant have the kids jumper!!!!! We are very sorry!!!!
> *


thats it i'm not going.....I was looking forward on doing back flips on that jumper to practice my ninja skills :angry:


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

*TTT* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Dec 1 2008, 11:10 AM~12302277
> *so what time is the hop?
> *


IT IS A 7 :biggrin:


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Coming through with the kids!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Dec 1 2008, 09:08 PM~12308514
> *Coming through with the kids!!!
> *


   SEE YOU THERE BRO :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Dec 1 2008, 08:35 PM~12307227
> *thats it i'm not going.....I was looking forward on doing back flips on that jumper to practice my ninja skills :angry:
> *


 :uh: :uh: Sorry pimp, you can jump on my belly and do back flips!?!?! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 6MIDNITE6 (Dec 1, 2008)

THATS WHAT IT IZ........MANE


----------



## 6MIDNITE6 (Dec 1, 2008)

THIS SHITz HELLA CLEAN


> _Originally posted by upncomin6_@Nov 19 2008, 12:38 PM~12201779
> *any1 else? :biggrin:  i have them for cheap.  doin it for the kids....you know T&W has all your needs from jumpers to bumper checking
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 6MIDNITE6 (Dec 1, 2008)

THATS WHATS IT IZ...........MANE :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Oct 23 2008, 08:06 PM~11957380
> *Can't turn a hoe into a house wife.
> Yaeh I said it fuck it if you don't like it..
> *


----------



## 6MIDNITE6 (Dec 1, 2008)

END T&W 4LIFE

MIDNITE SENSATIONS 41BOMB BIZZIE


----------



## 6MIDNITE6 (Dec 1, 2008)

DAMM THAT BOMBz SHITIN ON SUMBODYz 41????


> _Originally posted by 6MIDNITE6_@Dec 2 2008, 01:55 PM~12313841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 2 2008, 09:56 AM~12311617
> *:uh:  :uh: Sorry pimp, you can jump on my belly and do back flips!?!?! :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: wuss up shane?? you ready for saturday??


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## FIJIRIDE (May 1, 2006)

TTMFT!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

what if 2 radicals and only 1 double show up? will you guys put the money towards the radicals?


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

What if Tim snaps 2 trailing arms will he be able to get it home or will he scrap it there at Sam's  :0 

:biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6MIDNITE6_@Dec 2 2008, 01:55 PM~12313841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is this Pulley??? :0


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 3 2008, 08:50 PM~12329313
> *what if 2 radicals and only 1 double show up? will you guys put the money towards the radicals?
> *


 :dunno: In the past, we have done that, but it was up to the hoppers. I will discuss it and we will see what happens. 

Do we have an idea of who is coming thru?? I know Tim is, are you bringing your car??


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 4 2008, 09:01 AM~12333688
> *Is this Pulley??? :0
> *


 :no: :no: It's his son


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 4 2008, 10:03 AM~12333710
> *:no:  :no: It's his son
> *


Oh!!! Got it!!!!


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 4 2008, 11:03 AM~12333708
> *:dunno: In the past, we have done that, but it was up to the hoppers. I will discuss it and we will see what happens.
> 
> Do we have an idea of who is coming thru?? I know Tim is, are you bringing your car??
> *




In the past Prize money was not taken from the other classes to provide for a additional Radical class


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6MIDNITE6_@Dec 2 2008, 03:10 PM~12313954
> *DAMM THAT BOMBz SHITIN ON SUMBODYz 41????
> *



What's up Junior


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Dec 4 2008, 10:24 AM~12333929
> *
> In the past Prize money was not taken from the other classes to provide for a additional Radical class
> *


Thats true!!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Dec 4 2008, 10:24 AM~12333929
> *
> In the past Prize money was not taken from the other classes to provide for a additional Radical class
> *


ohwell always time for a change


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 4 2008, 11:07 AM~12334295
> *ohwell always time for a change
> *


We've never had a radical class, and never planned on one. Radicals have always been exhibition. You cant get your car down to the 40" mark??


----------



## upncomin6 (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 4 2008, 10:07 AM~12334295
> *ohwell always time for a change
> *


your right......so change your lock up :biggrin: :biggrin: 

And jr ill send you the pic later but I think it is your pops 66


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 4 2008, 11:27 AM~12334486
> *We've never had a radical class, and never planned on one. Radicals have always been exhibition. You cant get your car down to the 40" mark??
> *


i will extend the bumper down with tin foil if that will work? its kinda the same as hopping with a plastic bumper that flexs when it hits :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 4 2008, 11:37 AM~12334586
> *i will extend the bumper down with tin foil if that will work? its kinda the same as hopping with a plastic bumper that flexs when it hits :biggrin:
> *


Haahaha!! Come on now!!! Lets be real. How about this. Right now I have $500 guaranteed!!! $250 a class, single and double. That wont change, if I can get another sponsor to kick in more money for a radical class then there will be money. BUT, times are tight and I dont know who else I can contact to sponsor!!! I want to be fair, but the rules were set a couple of weeks ago. Why not do a grudge hop against Tim?!?! :0 Side bet??


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 4 2008, 12:46 PM~12334661
> *Haahaha!! Come on now!!! Lets be real. How about this. Right now I have $500 guaranteed!!! $250 a class, single and double. That wont change, if I can get another sponsor to kick in more money for a radical class then there will be money. BUT, times are tight and I dont know who else I can contact to sponsor!!! I want to be fair, but the rules were set a couple of weeks ago. Why not do a grudge hop against Tim?!?! :0 Side bet??
> *



Jimmy

Don't except a side bet from Tim unless it is up front, he still owes me 2 combination Pizzas from Pizza Depot  :rant:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

remember this is a toy drive, lets keep it about the kids and go out and have fun, the hop is just a bonus!


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Dec 4 2008, 01:25 PM~12335481
> *remember this is a toy drive, lets keep it about the kids and go out and have fun, the hop is just a bonus!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Dec 4 2008, 01:25 PM~12335481
> *remember this is a toy drive, lets keep it about the kids and go out and have fun, the hop is just a bonus!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Dec 4 2008, 11:57 AM~12334736
> *Jimmy
> 
> Don't except a side bet from Tim unless it is up front, he still owes me 2 combination Pizzas from Pizza Depot   :rant:
> *


there is that 500 that you and me havent hopped for yet?


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

:biggrin: Back tot he top!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 4 2008, 04:01 PM~12336576
> *there is that 500 that you and me havent hopped for yet?
> *


That bet was supposed to be for the SLM San Jose show :biggrin: 

We can still have that hop off, same cars, same rules 36"inch lock-up from the floor to the bottom of the rear bumper without the tin bumper extensions  

Let me know cause the Green Elco will be retired after tomorrows hop at Sam's uffin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

OHHBOY


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Dec 5 2008, 10:22 AM~12344242
> *That bet was supposed to be for the SLM San Jose show  :biggrin:
> 
> We can still have that hop off, same cars, same rules 36"inch lock-up from the floor to the bottom of the rear bumper without the tin bumper extensions
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

40'' AND WE GOT A BET


----------



## 6MIDNITE6 (Dec 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Dec 4 2008, 10:27 AM~12333950
> *What's up Junior
> 
> 
> ...


WHATZ GOOD TOM,HOWZ THA FAMBAM?.DOIN....EVERYBODYZ DOIN REALY GOOD.AM GUNNA SEE WHATS UP WIT MY DAD,BUT ILL BE THIR FA SHOOOO,AT SAMZ,SEE YOU THIR TOM.TAKE CARE END ITZ T&W END MIDNITE FOR LIFE! :angry: 

I BEEN IN THIZZ LOWRIDER GAME EVER SICNE,I WAS ALIL ASS KID!  







:biggrin: 







:biggrin: 







:biggrin: 







:biggrin: 







:biggrin: 







:biggrin: 
OUR HOGGGG!THA CLUBz MASCOT-THIZZ THA MAD PIG FACE :angry: :angry: 







:biggrin: 







:biggrin: 
MY BROTHER WIT HIZ 68 IMP     















 :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

*TTMFT 1 MORE DAY* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FIJIRIDE (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 5 2008, 11:45 AM~12345042
> *TTMFT 1 MORE DAY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x1000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

*TTT See everyone tomorrow.. Please make sure to stop by and take a look at our booth. Good luck to all that enter the raffle *:biggrin: 

*The Original Wire Wheel King*


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Dec 5 2008, 01:31 PM~12346400
> *TTT See everyone tomorrow.. Please make sure to stop by and take a look at our booth. Good luck to all that enter the raffle :biggrin: The Original Wire Wheel King
> 
> 
> ...


x100 Good luck to all that enter the raffles :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 5 2008, 12:03 PM~12344615
> *40'' AND WE GOT A BET
> *













I hold off this time :uh: 










see you in 09 :wave:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Dec 5 2008, 04:42 PM~12347448
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

see everyone tomorrow


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 5 2008, 06:19 PM~12348760
> *see everyone tomorrow
> *


 :biggrin: see you then........


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Dec 5 2008, 04:42 PM~12347448
> *
> 
> 
> ...


your funny


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

GOOD LUCK & HOPE YOU GUYS HAVE A GREAT TURNOUT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FIJIRIDE (May 1, 2006)

TTMFT!!!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Dec 5 2008, 09:36 PM~12350130
> *GOOD LUCK & HOPE YOU GUYS HAVE A GREAT TURNOUT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Its here i hope everybody is ready :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Good luck with this


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Alright guys, its d-day!!! See everyone in a few hours!!!!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Dec 5 2008, 04:42 PM~12347448
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I guess you can add ill see you in 09 to the 10 excuses you wont hop shirt


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

huge turnout so far.... hardly any parking! :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

pics?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 6 2008, 06:38 PM~12355322
> *pics?
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Well, first I want to thank everyone who came out to support our annual toy drive!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Second, I want to thank all my sponsors!!!! Wire Wheel King, Randy Kewal, Dwayne Hutchings, Lowriders Limited (Louie), and Sam for the spot as usual!!!! :biggrin: It was an extremely succesful event!!!! We raised $1000 for the cancer foundation. A ton of toys!!!!! And once again, we proved to the Cops that we can handle our own!!!! I also want to thank Pauly for bringing Chago's car out!!!! It meant a lot to see the car, and thanks for the cruise!!!!!! Chago definetly wanted the car cruised around!!!!   Once again, Thanks to everyone.



Almost forgot!!!!! Thank you very much to very supportive members!!!!!!!!!!!! You guys make the club run like its never run before!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Here we come '09!!!!!


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

:thumbsup: This was a good turn out your club had today and even though I won most of the raffle prizes it looked like everyone had a good time . ENCHANTED CREATIONS doing good for the KIDS.


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Had a Great time guys, good turn out.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

glad to see everyone out there tonite, cant wait till next year. congrats to all the hoppers too, we all looked good :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 6 2008, 11:47 PM~12357825
> *Well, first I want to thank everyone who came out to support our annual toy drive!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Second, I want to thank all my sponsors!!!! Wire Wheel King, Randy Kewal, Dwayne Hutchings, Lowriders Limited (Louie), and Sam for the spot as usual!!!!  :biggrin: It was an extremely succesful event!!!! We raised $1000 for the cancer foundation. A ton of toys!!!!! And once again, we proved to the Cops that we can handle our own!!!! I also want to thank Pauly for bringing Chago's car out!!!! It meant a lot to see the car, and thanks for the cruise!!!!!! Chago definetly wanted the car cruised around!!!!    Once again, Thanks to everyone.
> Almost forgot!!!!! Thank you very much to very supportive members!!!!!!!!!!!! You guys make the club run like its never run before!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Here we come '09!!!!!
> *


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 6 2008, 05:56 PM~12355085
> *huge turnout so far.... hardly any parking! :0
> *


dammmm that was some live coverage !!!!!


:biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 7 2008, 12:47 AM~12357825
> *Well, first I want to thank everyone who came out to support our annual toy drive!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Second, I want to thank all my sponsors!!!! Wire Wheel King, Randy Kewal, Dwayne Hutchings, Lowriders Limited (Louie), and Sam for the spot as usual!!!!  :biggrin: It was an extremely succesful event!!!! We raised $1000 for the cancer foundation. A ton of toys!!!!! And once again, we proved to the Cops that we can handle our own!!!! I also want to thank Pauly for bringing Chago's car out!!!! It meant a lot to see the car, and thanks for the cruise!!!!!! Chago definetly wanted the car cruised around!!!!    Once again, Thanks to everyone.
> Almost forgot!!!!! Thank you very much to very supportive members!!!!!!!!!!!! You guys make the club run like its never run before!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Here we come '09!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

wusssss up enchanted :biggrin: right on 4 havin us out there mannnnnnn we had a blast :biggrin: 








so......................who won the rims :angry: i did right.....RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Dec 7 2008, 11:22 AM~12359684
> *wusssss up enchanted :biggrin: right on 4 havin us out there mannnnnnn we had a blast :biggrin:
> so......................who won the rims :angry: i did right.....RIGHT  :biggrin:
> *


Tommy from T&W!!  Sorry bro, thanks again for coming out and supporting us!!!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

where the pics and video?


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 7 2008, 11:33 AM~12359752
> *where the pics and video?
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

my bad I was little late moving and then I went but I got there at 1am


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 7 2008, 11:36 AM~12359766
> *my bad  I  was little late moving and then I went but I got there at 1am
> *


 :0 1am?? Sorry bro, this was the first year the hoppers showed up on time and we finished before 11pm. I was wondering where you were!!


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Dec 7 2008, 03:08 AM~12358587
> *glad to see everyone out there tonite, cant wait till next year. congrats to all the hoppers too, we all looked good  :thumbsup:
> *


X10000000000  :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

PIX PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 7 2008, 11:41 AM~12359789
> *:0 1am?? Sorry bro, this was the first year the hoppers showed up on time and we finished before 11pm. I was wondering where you were!!
> *


I had so much to do yesterday sorry bro Im glad you guys had a good turn out :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 7 2008, 12:46 PM~12360084
> *I had so much to do yesterday sorry bro Im glad you guys had a good turn out :thumbsup:
> *


No need to be sorry bro!!! You gotta handle your buisness!!!!


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

Pictures I took of the event........Enjoy.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Dec 7 2008, 01:57 PM~12360382
> *Pictures I took of the event........Enjoy.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Im hoping my cousin will get me the pictures in a day or so!! We tried to down load them at my house last night, but my old ass computer didnt have the software to do it!!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 7 2008, 02:54 PM~12360940
> *Im hoping my cousin will get me the pictures in a day or so!! We tried to down load them at my house last night, but my old ass computer didnt have the software to do it!!!! *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats waht happens when you live in the stone age :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 7 2008, 04:30 PM~12361174
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: thats waht happens when you live in the stone age :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hahahahahahah.... thats fucked up, in here words 'fuck you Rolo" !!!! LOL Hahahahahahah :biggrin:


----------



## 1tZmInA (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 7 2008, 04:39 PM~12361233
> *Hahahahahahah.... thats fucked up, in here words 'fuck you Rolo" !!!! LOL Hahahahahahah :biggrin:*


 :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

Congratulations to Jimmy and JR for there wins at the hop last night at Sam's :thumbsup: 

Here a couple of the hop pics of the winners


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Dec 7 2008, 09:10 PM~12364129
> *Congratulations to Jimmy and JR for there wins at the hop last night at Sam's :thumbsup:
> 
> Here a couple of the hop pics of the winners
> ...


dam I need to detail the bottom of that car again


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Dec 7 2008, 09:10 PM~12364129
> *Congratulations to Jimmy and JR for there wins at the hop last night at Sam's :thumbsup:
> 
> Here a couple of the hop pics of the winners
> ...


X2!!!! :biggrin: And thanks to Tim, Tom and Rick for putting it down!!!! Tru Northern california riders!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Damn, no more pics or vids of the hop?? Someone has to video of Toms gas hop??


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

how many cars hopped?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

tim u on here?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 8 2008, 03:36 AM~12366323
> *how many cars hopped?
> *


2 singles
jr did 54
other single did 18
3 doubles 
tom 75
tim 78
me 80


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 8 2008, 09:21 AM~12367201
> *2 singles
> jr did 54
> other single did 18
> ...


 :0


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

2 Members: lowriv1972, *FIJIRIDE*

Rrrrraaaannnnndddddddyyyyyy!!!! I know you got video of the hop and stuff!!! Post em up!!


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DaCqzkWmFU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ub5TEgQ2bdY

Just a couple I found on Youtube!! I think they are Gus from Carnales.


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 8 2008, 11:38 AM~12368305
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DaCqzkWmFU
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ub5TEgQ2bdY
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DaCqzkWmFU
Is this video in slow motion.That 64 goes up faster than it comes down. :dunno:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Dec 7 2008, 09:10 PM~12364129
> *Congratulations to Jimmy and JR for there wins at the hop last night at Sam's :thumbsup:
> 
> Here a couple of the hop pics of the winners
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

no more pix?


----------



## mr.duke (Oct 27, 2006)

GREAT TURN OUT IT'S ALL ABOUT THE KID'S


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.duke_@Dec 8 2008, 07:13 PM~12373419
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

heard tim hizt 82 not 78 or wateva y no footage?


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

ive got video of all the cars, ive been sick and havent down loaded my camera yet though. probably be up tomorrow


----------



## mr.duke (Oct 27, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.duke_@Dec 8 2008, 07:40 PM~12373709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## mr.duke (Oct 27, 2006)




----------



## mr.duke (Oct 27, 2006)




----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Dec 8 2008, 08:16 PM~12373452
> *heard tim hizt 82 not 78 or wateva y no footage?
> *


He hit 82 with the car locked up over 40 inches. He hit 78 with it at 39


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Dec 8 2008, 08:16 PM~12373452
> *heard tim hizt 82 not 78 or wateva y no footage?
> *


when tim pulled in the car was at 41'' lockup they hopped anyways did 81'' then decided after the motors were hot to lower it down under 40'' and tried again and they got 78'' any questions?


----------



## baby_girl (Feb 26, 2005)

here are some of the hop videos that i took at sams

Jr's first place single

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OxP0uRbYEA

Tommy hopping the elco

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWemyre-In4

Jenn hopping the first time at 41" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7YM23XkSLQ

Jenn hopping the second time at 40 "

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tkz0BuHTK4

Jimmy hopping at 40"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JknBJQ5NmzE

Jimmy stuck on bumper

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfeVkSUvJCU


----------



## baby_girl (Feb 26, 2005)

The two WINNERS JR & JIMMY with cash in hands! :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baby_girl_@Dec 9 2008, 12:25 AM~12376413
> *here are some to the hop video that i took at sams
> 
> Jr's first place single
> ...



:biggrin: GOOD VIDEOS


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baby_girl_@Dec 9 2008, 12:36 AM~12376465
> *The two WINNERS JR & JIMMY with cash in hands! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMM LIFES FINEST CAME AND TOOK OVER THE HOPP :0 

CONGRATS!!






HEY I CALLED TODAY :angry:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for the invite, even though we showed up later in the day.It was a pretty nice turn out, We had a good time. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## baby_girl (Feb 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Dec 8 2008, 11:42 PM~12376482
> *DAMMM LIFES FINEST CAME AND TOOK OVER THE HOPP :0
> 
> CONGRATS!!
> ...



so are you going to pick up the dogs? :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baby_girl_@Dec 9 2008, 12:25 AM~12376413
> *here are some to the hop video that i took at sams
> 
> Jr's first place single
> ...


Good Shit right thur!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Dec 9 2008, 03:39 AM~12376790
> *Thanks for the invite, even though we showed up later in the day.It was a pretty nice turn out,  We had a good time.  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thanks for your support Bro!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

any more pics?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

OK SO IM ALMOST A WEEK LATE WITH MY PICS BUT THEY ARE UPLOADING RIGHT NOW... I DIDNT GET THAT MANY WELL ONLY BECAUSE I WAS STUCK AT OUR BOOTH ALL DAY LOL...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Great Pics Rolo!!! Thank you guys for coming and helping drop off the gifts yesterday!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 12 2008, 09:36 AM~12411346
> *Great Pics Rolo!!! Thank you guys for coming and helping drop off the gifts yesterday!!!
> *


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

GOOD JOB FELLAS !!! I HAD A GOOD TIME......


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Dec 12 2008, 10:49 AM~12411449
> *GOOD JOB FELLAS !!! I HAD A GOOD TIME......
> *


X2


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Dec 12 2008, 09:49 AM~12411449
> *GOOD JOB FELLAS !!! I HAD A GOOD TIME......
> *


THANKS FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT BRO. IT IS GREATLY APPRECIATED


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 12 2008, 09:55 AM~12411498
> *X2
> *


IT WAS GOOD TO SEE YOU HOMIE. THANK FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 12 2008, 11:05 AM~12411620
> *IT WAS GOOD TO SEE YOU HOMIE. THANK FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT :biggrin:
> *


Good to see you too bro .... anything for the kids bro ....


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice pics.


----------



## mr.duke (Oct 27, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt i know there is more pics out there floatin around :biggrin:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 13 2008, 08:28 PM~12424004
> *ttt i know there is more pics out there floatin around :biggrin:
> *


I shot my wad!!!!!...........Pictures that is, I know you cochinos out there where thinking about something else.
Good job guys, we all trying to do the right thing during these hard times.
Happy Holidays to all.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Dec 14 2008, 07:59 PM~12430596
> *I shot my wad!!!!!...........Pictures that is, I know you cochinos out there where thinking about something else.
> Good job guys, we all trying to do the right thing during these hard times.
> Happy Holidays to all.
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FIJIRIDE (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Dec 14 2008, 08:59 PM~12430596
> *I shot my wad!!!!!...........Pictures that is, I know you cochinos out there where thinking about something else.
> Good job guys, we all trying to do the right thing during these hard times.
> Happy Holidays to all.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Dec 14 2008, 08:59 PM~12430596
> *I shot my wad!!!!!...........Pictures that is, I know you cochinos out there where thinking about something else.
> Good job guys, we all trying to do the right thing during these hard times.
> Happy Holidays to all.
> *


Damn, thats something I would hear in off topic!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 15 2008, 12:38 PM~12435715
> *Damn, thats something I would hear in off topic!!!! :biggrin:
> *



i know you got pics... post the damn things already........ :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 15 2008, 02:26 PM~12436062
> *i know you got pics... post the damn things already........ :biggrin:
> *


I will try tonite!! There are a ton of them!!! I have to finish some projects as well, so it might be a late night!!


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 







:biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Wayne, I havent forgotten your Chargers, I will be by tonite!!!! TJ opened the garage the other day and I was like "FUCK"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im so sorry bro!!!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 12 2008, 10:21 AM~12411204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Allot of kids are going to be happy ..... Great job guys ....


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 16 2008, 01:45 PM~12447043
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Allot of kids are going to be happy ..... Great job guys ....
> *


Thanks bro.... You guys did a great job also :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 12 2008, 10:21 AM~12411204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Dec 16 2008, 05:16 PM~12449128
> *    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

waiting for more pics :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 16 2008, 10:09 PM~12451541
> *waiting for more pics :biggrin:
> *


I tried to down load them onto the mac cause its faster, but it wont read the format. So I will post them tomorrow from the other computer.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 16 2008, 10:17 PM~12452380
> *I tried to down load them onto the mac cause its faster, but it wont read the format. So I will post them tomorrow from the other computer.
> *


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Dec 16 2008, 11:18 PM~12452388
> *
> *


No pics tonite :uh: the computer that I put them on isnt working. Have to trouble shoot what happened!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 17 2008, 10:29 PM~12461859
> *No pics tonite :uh: the computer that I put them on isnt working. Have to trouble shoot what happened!!
> *


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FIJIRIDE (May 1, 2006)

TTMFT!!!


----------



## hdmyg85 (Dec 29, 2008)

Now that is a lot of brass air fittings http://www.liangdianup.com/subpages/airfitting_1.htm there is just about every type
of air fitting that you could want. Wholesale prices too. I guess these could be used as small water pipe fitting also. I
used some of the parts to make my babington wvo burner.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Dec 4 2008, 11:27 AM~12334486
> *We've never had a radical class, and never planned on one. Radicals have always been exhibition. You cant get your car down to the 40" mark??
> *


whats up with the change shane?
:biggrin:


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Check out Lowrider Nationals on face book!!! Facebook/ lowridernationals2011
























See ya there!!!!!


----------

